# Looks Like Damascus?



## rdabpenman (Jun 17, 2014)

Sanded to 400X, buffed with fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.
Gun Metal and Chrome components.
Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07703Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07707Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07727Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07731Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice looking pens Les . The blank matches well w the plating on both.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

That is an excellent match on that pen Les. Great job.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jun 17, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 17, 2014)

Great looking pen Les!


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice! Looks like the UltraGloss does work on M3 blanks. I'll have to try that...


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 17, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> Nice! Looks like the UltraGloss does work on M3 blanks. I'll have to try that...



Actually it's not an M3 blank.
It's Grey Marble acrylic.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2014)

Thats beautiful Les. Great match and as always a superb finish


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 19, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Actually it's not an M3 blank.
> It's Grey Marble acrylic.
> 
> Les



Wow, it really looks like cobaltium/black mokume M3! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 19, 2014)

Les: Where did you get the blank? I thought it was an M3 blank.


----------

